# Queen city rc points series "the king of the queen"



## denswife (Aug 13, 2008)

QCRC is going to have a points series this season called The King of The Queen". It will be best 4 out of 6. We will be running 1/12th 17.5 and touring 17.5 for sure with other classes tbd. We are looking forward to this series. The schedule is tentative on oval racing. If it overlaps then we will have to reschedule on a saturday. The dates are as follows:
Nov. 15
Dec. 13
Jan. 17
Jan. 31
Feb. 21
Mar. 13
We would love to see everyones smiling faces at these events. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Initial track set up/design this upcoming Sunday followed by open practice. Racing will start next Sunday November 1st. Track is in great shape and we have several new racers planning on coming out this year!
Dennis

BTW, oval is up and running, had the BRL last weekend. Track is good!


----------

